# BMW supplier discount?



## Andy325Ci (Sep 18, 2013)

I went to test drive a new 320i a couple of weeks back in Atlanta, and when I mentioned that I work for a company that produces parts for BMW, the CA told me to make sure I got the Supplier discount. He's wasn't completely sure about the program, but thought it was 500 under invoice. I couldn't find anything about that on the Internet. 
Does anybody know about that discount? 
I'm looking to order a 2014 X1 for the wifey via ED soon.
Thanks a lot!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

Andy325Ci said:


> I went to test drive a new 320i a couple of weeks back in Atlanta, and when I mentioned that I work for a company that produces parts for BMW, the CA told me to make sure I got the Supplier discount. He's wasn't completely sure about the program, but thought it was 500 under invoice. I couldn't find anything about that on the Internet.
> Does anybody know about that discount?
> I'm looking to order a 2014 X1 for the wifey via ED soon.
> Thanks a lot!
> ...


From what I gather, I dont' recollect BMW having a supplier discount option. Maybe I'm wrong. I work for a company that provides forged wheels to a lot of car manufacturers including BMW. I get supplier discounts on Audi / VW / MB / Jag / Volvo and others, but nothing listed for BMW...


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

You need to arrange any supplier discount contact through your company's US or DE BMW purchasing contact. 

dk


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Never heard of this program..... Hmmmmm.. You do not need a supplier discount to get $500 below invoice on a us delivery of. 320i..Now a Ed is. Different conversation.


----------



## Andy325Ci (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks! I'll check with our BMW buyer if there is any discount


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Andy - You can PM me for more information.

dk


----------



## bdouble (Aug 7, 2013)

I am getting ready to apply for my rebate on a recently purchased 535i. My understanding is that it is a rebate that you apply for after the deal is done, not a discount. The amount of the rebate depends on the model purchased. I dont want to post the values of the rebates as I'm not sure that info is intended for public consumption. As mentioned above, you need to work with your purchasing contact at BMW to get the rebate. I am not sure if there are restrictions on combining this with other rebates/offers.


----------

